# Kinds of Zombie Themes?



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm doing a zombie theme this year for my party but I'm having trouble coming up with a plausible theme or story (what happened? Why are there zombies?) for my zombie theme. 

I need something doable... for example, an abandoned hospital would be cool but I can't really pull that off inexpensively and where people still have places to sit. 

I live in a large apartment and people will congregate in a good size living room and two decent size balconies. 

My fiancee's only request is that we put our small dog in a lab coat and have her be the one that created them. 

But... I still feel like I need more of a theme... like... I always dress with the theme of the house so I will be a zombie... but what kind of zombie?

My first thought was Zombie Prom... is that lame for 24-34 year olds? 

Just thought it'd be fun to discuss all the different kinds of zombie themes... throw some out there please with decor tips as well!


----------



## guitaristssweetheart (Oct 26, 2010)

Does any zombie movie _*really *_explain WHY there are zombies roaming about? =) Nuclear accident; some sort of spell brought the dead to life (think Hocus Pocus); apocalypse; medical testing gone wrong, etc. I personally would decorate my apartment to be "abandoned" - drape sheets over furniture, cobwebs, etc. Dim the lights. Display some zombie cut outs. Play some scary music and serve zombie-themed fare and have fun. I might even consider watching a zombie movie with my friends. Have everyone come dressed as a zombie - traditional, sexy, or buy a pre-made costume. It also might be fun to decorate the bathroom kind of "grimy" and have a small CD player or MP3 player hidden in there playing a scary theme and a zombie prop in the bathtub/shower.


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, just off the top of my head – it’s the end of the summer merchandise in the stores and you could take advantage of sales and throw a nice zombie luau or zombie island themed party. 

As far as the dog in a lab coat – think Island of Dr. Moreau. It’s not exactly zombie but it does make for a good background story.


Image search for Zombie Luau
Check out Dead Island for something more gruesome.


----------



## Skullea (Sep 1, 2009)

I did a zombie apocalypse party last year and it was the best party we've ever had. We made our home the zombie safe house and sent an invite explaining the dire situation with individual identification cards for each invitee (see below). We had kids roaming the neighborhood as zombies as guests approached, and then lumbered after guests as they came to the front door. That was the most memorable thing, guests said. (They also ended up in the backyard after a bit, banging hungrily on windows...super creepy!)

We had a news reel video on the TV warning of a zombie attack looping during the evening: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmPLtvL4iF4. 

No need for a reason for zombies occurring...no one asked why it happened! They just were into the story that happened afterward. I promise you that no one will care about the "why" behind it if you do it up right.


*Invitation reads like this:*

You are hereby ordered for induction into the Zombie Outbreak Response Team (ZORT) organization, and to report to the Safe House at (Our address) at 8:00 pm on Saturday, October 29, 2011.

*** The threat of zombie infestation is now imminent. *** 

ZORT is the world’s premiere non-stationary cadaver suppression task force. Due to your association with Special Ops Agents Skullea and JS Highlander (aliases: Mr. and Mrs. S.), you have been selected as part of an elite team of fighters dedicated to the location, destruction and disposal of the undead.
All that you need to survive the night will be provided.

Preparation:
•	Watch zombie movies. This will help to groom you psychologically for the expected upcoming catastrophic events.
•	Be “Fit to Fight.” Get into shape by running (shoot for an 8-min. mile) and doing push-ups (100 without stopping)…and/or simply whip your liver into shape by doing multiple 12-ounce curls. Additional strength and endurance-building activities, and firearm target practice, are recommended.
•	Wear a costume of your choosing. Disguises of any kind confuse the undead. You must be in disguise to enter.

Important: Bring the enclosed identification card(s) with you for entry into the Safe House. 
--Zombie inoculation provided upon entry--


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

skullea said:


> i did a zombie apocalypse party last year and it was the best party we've ever had. We made our home the zombie safe house and sent an invite explaining the dire situation with individual identification cards for each invitee (see below). We had kids roaming the neighborhood as zombies as guests approached, and then lumbered after guests as they came to the front door. That was the most memorable thing, guests said. (they also ended up in the backyard after a bit, banging hungrily on windows...super creepy!)
> 
> we had a news reel video on the tv warning of a zombie attack looping during the evening: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmpltvl4if4.
> 
> ...


that rules!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!

I wish I could have kids roaming the street and scaring guests as they come in but I just don't know anyone... Hmmm... maybe there is reason to have children after all... so I can exploit there friends for future parties! Lol... 

I think I'm just thinking too hard about it... 

So I have a scene setter with ripped up wall paper and exposed boards and stuff so I think I'll use that with white sheets over the furniture and book shelves... I wish I could get like fake boards to board up the windows... I live in an apartment so I don't really want to nail fake boards.

Scary music of course with spider webs. I was going to have body parts hanging from the ceiling but that really doesn't make sense with the whole abandoned safe house thing but thats part of my thinking too hard about it... so I should stop... 

Any other suggestions are welcome...


----------

